# Tools for inspectors - Digital Levels



## ADAguy (Jan 9, 2020)

Min. length for a digital level with which to determine ADA compliant slopes?


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jan 9, 2020)

We use the 2 ft SMART LEVEL.   They are very easy to use and re-calibrate when necessary.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 9, 2020)

I concur, I have a case where an attorney used a 4" digital level to measure flatness of an access aisle at a single spot. 
Obviously not an acceptable verification. DOJ recommends 2' min. or a long straight edge.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 10, 2020)

I carry a 6" digital level and a regular 4' level in the car. I can put the 6" on top of the 4' if needed. The 6" was cheaper and already had the 4' .The 6" can fit in my pocket and only get the 4' out when I need to be more precise.


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2020)

I use a laser that is +/- 1/8" at 250'


----------



## ICE (Jan 13, 2020)

I start with an eyeball and work from there.  They can't see the eyeball....but they get plenty excited when I use it.

The eyeball doesn't have a +or- tolerance.  Straight is straight.




The eyeball comes preloaded with math equations for things like squaring form-work.


----------



## DMartin (Jan 13, 2020)

ahh just a little crook in the boards its the new artsy form work. And the drain pipe looks like it may be a little close to the edge of the slab?


----------



## DMartin (Jan 13, 2020)

they are going to have fun attaching to a few of those crooked drain pipes.


----------



## e hilton (Jan 13, 2020)

Forms bow in so the pressure of the wet concrete will straighten them out.  
Looks like that drain is coming up in the middle of an outside wall.  How else would you do it?


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2020)

I usually advise people to not make me pull out a tape or level.....


----------



## DMartin (Jan 13, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Forms bow in so the pressure of the wet concrete will straighten them out.
> Looks like that drain is coming up in the middle of an outside wall.  How else would you do it?


That is a heck of a bow. think that small of a slab will press it back out? and the pipe is against the form. I understand putting it in a wall but it should be fully incased. the others at least have some air space for the concrete to encase them.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 13, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> I carry a 6" digital level and a regular 4' level in the car. I can put the 6" on top of the 4' if needed. The 6" was cheaper and already had the 4' .The 6" can fit in my pocket and only get the 4' out when I need to be more precise.



Yes, I do the same


----------



## e hilton (Jan 13, 2020)

DM ... i was being sarcastic about the form bow.  You know ... like ... of course we planned it that way ... that’s how we always do it.


----------

